# Cannot retain muslce tone



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I'd happily trade my legs in for newer models. No matter how much work I do without stirrups and other strengthening exercises, I cannot retain the muscle tone in my 46 year old legs. I can build up legs of steel, and within 3 days of no intense work, it's gone, and all I'm left with is muscle fatigue. Are there any foods that help with this? I have no interest in external vitamins or organic supplements. There are far too many studies out there showing how many of those products are as advertised.


----------



## Elizy (Jan 29, 2013)

I really recommend yoga, some of the standing postures and balances absolutely strengthen your legs, and others act to open up the hip flexors and adductors which can get tight from riding, thereby increasing both strength and range of movement in hips and legs.


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

Is your protein requirement being met? Add up how much protein you are getting. It could also be a vitamin/mineral imbalance. Multi-vitamins are rather cheap and might be helpful.

Have you had recent bloodwork to check thyroid?


----------



## livelovelaughride (Sep 13, 2011)

You are saying that huge amount of work without stirrup and intense in-saddle work leaves you without muscle tone if you take a break or something like that?

Can I suggest high rep weight training? I would consider stirrup-less work in the same realm as calisthenics. They can be hugely fatiguing, yes, but to gain muscle strength and endurance, you need to add a load (weight resistance) or more reps.
In my experience you can add ankle weight to a floor routine (donkey kicks, leg lifts, clamshells for glute medius, inner and outer thigh stuff). Or things like squats, front raises, leg presses, side lunges...

There is also a genetic factor to consider. Your genes dictate body type (ectomorph, mesomorph, endomorph) and how your fibers respond (ie. to weight training). Some people are just naturally low tone, or wiry, or put muscle on just by looking at a weight. 

I'd try a few sets of light weights, at higher than usual reps, say 15-20, building up to one set of 50. You won't get big muscle, but you will get tone.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I had to up my protein intake when building muscle. Many body builders use the soy protein shakes. Allowing the muscles to rest is as important as building muscle to give them time to recover. My schedule was 3 on, 1 off then periodically mix up your schedule. We have to keep fooling the body. Do a good cardio for 15min as part of your warm up, then 20 min of weights.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I always found that 'load bearing' exercise was the best way to strengthen leg muscles - so walking & jogging works well and cycling is good too


----------



## cjaccardi (Feb 7, 2014)

have you tried going on a dosage of hgh ?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

wait ten years, then you'll be thrilled to even be able to ride stirrup less for even one day.

just kidding.


----------

